# Network adapter driver (2915ABG) will not install...



## jacksonzorn (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a latitude c640, XP pro. Purchase a 2915abg adapter from Dell about a year and a half ago. Wouldn't install through normal installer as 2915 is not a compatibility verified card. So, used the dpinst32.exe installer from Intel and it installed just fine. Lived in perfect harmony with a Belkin and SMC external card, as well as built in hardwire adapter for just over a year, then suddenly stopped working, telling me the driver was corrupt and needed to be reinstalled. Despite hours of attempts, have not been able to reinstall. Always comes down to error "An error occurred durng the installation of the device. The I/O operation has been abort because of either a thread exit or an application requrest." setupapi.log is not much help to me (would be happy to send it to you). Have deleted all references to _2915ABG and DEV_4223 (device code for the adapter) from my registry. Attempt to install added back the HKEY DEV_4223 related entries, no but no reference to 2915ABG is added back anywhere. Is it possible there is a permissions problem with the Registry? If so is there some way to do a "blanket" correction? Attaching last few attempts at installation from my setupapi.log below, in case something justs out at you... Note that I've attempted from both Device Mgr and from the Intel downloaded dpinst.exe. Different messages, but ultimately the same result... will not install. Also... various versions of the driver exist in several places... looks as though device mgr tries to load from at least two or three locations before crapping out. Question: what is directory DRVSTORE. Can I delete from that directory without negative impact? Also, thinking maybe the card itself was bad, purchased a new one... acts exactly the same as the old one....

From setupapi.log....

[2007/09/17 11:11:20 1108.3 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#-198 Command line processed: C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\oem40.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I087 Driver node not trusted, rank changed from 0x00000001 to 0x00008001.
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00008001. Effective driver date: 09/12/2005.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] in "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICEFILES.
#I124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0".
#-011 Installing section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] from "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf".
#E358 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf" for driver "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection" blocked (server install). Error 1168: Element not found.
#E122 Device install failed. Error 1168: Element not found.
#E157 Default installer failed. Error 1168: Element not found.
[2007/09/17 11:16:57 2388.7]
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" with command line: rundll32.exe newdev.dll,ClientSideInstall \\.\pipe\PNP_Device_Install_Pipe_0.{2E59C3CD-E904-49E8-8AB6-03E9EF17D587}
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:11:40 2388.2]
#-199 Executing "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" with command line: rundll32.exe newdev.dll,ClientSideInstall \\.\pipe\PNP_Device_Install_Pipe_0.{2E59C3CD-E904-49E8-8AB6-03E9EF17D587}
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\oem40.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I087 Driver node not trusted, rank changed from 0x00000001 to 0x00008001.
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00008001. Effective driver date: 09/12/2005.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] in "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\oem40.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I087 Driver node not trusted, rank changed from 0x00000001 to 0x00008001.
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00008001. Effective driver date: 09/12/2005.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\NETw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\NETw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00000001. Effective driver date: 06/26/2006.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_ALLOW_INSTALL.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0".
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICEFILES.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#-011 Installing section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] from "c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf".
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\INF\oem41.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W187 Install failed, attempting to restore original files.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I125 Installing NULL driver for "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0".
#I121 Device install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0" finished successfully.
[2007/09/17 11:20:59 3072.1]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:04 3072.4]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\netw39x5_4FEAD36D67763DF9A95BB5067E0B102E4543CF4A\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:04 3072.3]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\netw39x5_4FEAD36D67763DF9A95BB5067E0B102E4543CF4A\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\INF\oem43.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:06 3072.6]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:06 3072.7]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:08 3072.10]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\w29n51_605F72EAF6B2D8047B47B3889747852378DC95C3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:08 3072.9]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\w29n51_605F72EAF6B2D8047B47B3889747852378DC95C3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\INF\oem41.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:09 3072.11]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:09 3072.12]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:10 3072.315]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\netw39x5_4FEAD36D67763DF9A95BB5067E0B102E4543CF4A\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:10 3072.316]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:11 3072.619]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\w29n51_605F72EAF6B2D8047B47B3889747852378DC95C3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:11 3072.764 Driver Install]
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00000001. Effective driver date: 06/26/2006.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] in "c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
[2007/09/17 11:21:14 3072.910]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:21:13 3072.909]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00000001. Effective driver date: 06/26/2006.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] in "c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_ALLOW_INSTALL.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0".
#-166 Device install function: DIF_INSTALLDEVICEFILES.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#-011 Installing section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] from "c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf".
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\windows\system32\drvstore\w29n51_605f72eaf6b2d8047b47b3889747852378dc95c3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W187 Install failed, attempting to restore original files.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I125 Installing NULL driver for "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0".
#I121 Device install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0" finished successfully.
[2007/09/17 11:23:03 3072.1055]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:03 3072.1057]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\w29n51_605F72EAF6B2D8047B47B3889747852378DC95C3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:03 3072.1056]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\w29n51_605F72EAF6B2D8047B47B3889747852378DC95C3\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\INF\oem41.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:04 3072.1202]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\netw39x5_4FEAD36D67763DF9A95BB5067E0B102E4543CF4A\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:04 3072.1203]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE\netw39x5_4FEAD36D67763DF9A95BB5067E0B102E4543CF4A\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:04 3072.1204]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:04 3072.1205]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\netw39x5.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:04 3072.1206]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 11:23:05 3072.1207]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\Intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\XP\Drivers\DPInst.EXE" 
#W389 No [STRINGS.0409] or [STRINGS.0009] section in c:\intel\wireless_10.5.0.1_generic_120844\xp\drivers\w29n51.inf, using [STRINGS] instead.
[2007/09/17 12:10:07 2472.307]
#-198 Command line processed: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe" /s C:\WINDOWS\system32\compmgmt.msc
#I060 Set selected driver.
#-019 Searching for hardware ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&subsys_10208086,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&cc_0280
#-018 Searching for compatible ID(s): pci\ven_8086&dev_4223&rev_05,pci\ven_8086&dev_4223,pci\ven_8086&cc_028000,pci\ven_8086&cc_0280,pci\ven_8086,pci\cc_028000,pci\cc_0280
#I393 Modified INF cache "C:\WINDOWS\inf\INFCACHE.1".
#I022 Found "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086" in C:\WINDOWS\inf\oem40.inf; Device: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Driver: "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection"; Provider: "Intel"; Mfg: "Intel Corporation"; Section name: "Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP".
#I087 Driver node not trusted, rank changed from 0x00000001 to 0x00008001.
#I023 Actual install section: [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP]. Rank: 0x00008001. Effective driver date: 09/12/2005.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] in "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-166 Device install function: DIF_SELECTBESTCOMPATDRV.
#I063 Selected driver installs from section [Install_DELLMPCI3A_AE_XP] in "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf".
#I320 Class GUID of device remains: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
#I060 Set selected driver.
#I058 Selected best compatible driver.
#-124 Doing copy-only install of "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4223&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_05\4&139E449D&0&18F0".
#W334 Failed to verify catalog when scanning file queue. Error 1168: Element not found.
#E366 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf" for driver "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection" will be installed (Policy=Warn, user said ok). Error 1168: Element not found.
#W187 Install failed, attempting to restore original files.
#E362 An unsigned or incorrectly signed file "c:\windows\inf\oem40.inf" for driver "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection" will be installed (Policy=Warn). Error 1168: Element not found.
#W187 Install failed, attempting to restore original files.


----------

